# pronunciación - Ayer me dijiste



## Gitanogana

Me he fijado en que a veces palabras se hablan diferentes que lo normal.  Por ejemplo en la canción La Paga de Juanes, canta "Ayer me dijiste que tú me querías" pero el segundo "me" suena como "ma".  Sé que hay otras palabras transformadas o cortadas tales como pues - pos y para - pa' y palabras que terminan en -ado - a'o (hablado - habla'o) pero me interesa si hayan más palabras o frases que tienen cambio así.  También, es útil saber las situaciones en las que estas cambiados se usan.  

Si alguién me pueda ayudar, mil gracias.


----------



## alelifich

Vas a encontrar miles de cosas así. Es el acento que le dicen. Así como en USA en cada estado se habla diferente, en UK dependiendo  del lugar también se habla diferente, en Latinoamérica pasa exactamente lo mismo. Obvio que hay un standard y por eso nos entendemos, así como ustedes con el inglés. Pero es cuestión de acostumbrarte.Tenés que escuchar español de todos los países para darte cuenta. 
Lo de "habla´o" en realidad está mal dicho, lo dice porque es una canción (en las canciones ponen cualquier cosa con tal de que entre en la métrica o que rime)o por lo que te dije antes, depende de lugar. Pa´mi es es un apocope te diría, aunque tampoco es esa la palabra, de para. En realidad no está bien dicho y  sería bueno no decirlo. Es muy de campo o pueblerino. Sin discriminar pero también se trata de que en esos lugares la gente no tiene estudios suficientes y no sabe hablar bien, habla como le enseñan y eso se va pasando de generación en generación. Lo correcto es hablar bien .


----------



## iberco32

Si, hay muchas por ejemplo: tas jau barbuque. Te has dejado barba o qué. Así lo dirían en mi pueblo.


----------



## Gitanogana

Gracias por sus comentarios, son muy informativos, es que me es interesante saber el modo en el que las palabras se conectan y también cómo esas frases conectadas suenan. Sé que existe muchas cosas así, pero pienso en si existan construcciones más comunes para todo el mundo de Español (pero la verdad es que estaré hablando con muchos de México así pues me gustaría saber más acerca cómo ellos suenan para que yo pueda entender más rapidamente y fácilmente.

También ¿que significa "te has dejado barba o qué"? y gracias por la versión de tu puebla.

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## belén

Have you grown a beard or what?


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Un caso más radical pero no menos real:

- Illo, ¿ande va tú?
- Po na, anca i mare.

- Chiquillo, ¿a dónde vas [tú]?
- Pues nada, a casa de mi madre.


----------



## Julián Martínez

Creo que también te sería útil saber que en la mitad sur de España y en muchos lugares de la América hispana para hacer el plural de las palabras se suprime la* "S"* final y se abre la vocal.
Por ejemplo en vez de decir Botellas, se dice Botellà (a abierta o larga). 
Que quede claro que esto no es correcto, no es el español estándar, pero si es un uso muy extendido.


----------



## Gitanogana

Gracias por su conocimiento, esta información vale una fortuna, pues no se encuentra en las lecciones de escuela. Ojalá que quien tropiece con este hilo en el futuro sigue añadiendo cosas que se le occuren.


----------



## alelifich

En chile te aclaro que en los plurales la s "no existe", porque nunca la pronuncian. Todavía no vi un solo chileno que pronuncie las "s" de los plurales.


----------



## Gitanogana

Oh, gracias, yo había oído una vez que en algún país no se pronuncia el "s", y ahora sé a la cual.


----------



## alelifich

Sí, también debo avisarte que en Uruguay, dada la gran inmigración argentina en verano, muchos argentinos van de vacaciones allá, se ha deformado el idioma de forma tal (ya que Argentina es el único país que usa el "vos", en vez del "tú"), que mezclan el vos con el tú. Un cocoliche tremendo. Se forma algo que está totalmente mal digamos, casi un dialecto. Porque dicen por ejemplo:
Tú sabés,cuando debería ser tú sabes, tú decís, cuando debería ser "tú dices". No te digo que todos los uruguayos hablen así pero es muy común, y te lo aviso por si llegás a escucharlo, así no te confundís.


----------



## Gitanogana

Gracias, muy interesante, y también ¿qué significa "cocoliche"


----------



## alelifich

cocoliche es una mezcla de idiomas. Vale para cualquier idioma.
*cocoliche**.*


* 1.* m._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ Jerga híbrida que hablan ciertos inmigrantes italianos mezclando su habla con el español.


----------



## alelifich

También te cuento que en otras provincias argentinas no pueden pronunciar la "erre". La pronuncian como si fuera una "ye". Ojo que en Argentina la "y" se pronuncia "ye" (algo así como "she" pero un poco más suave, no tan arrastrada) en lugar de "ie".


----------



## Gitanogana

Oh, he oído también que en Argentina el doble L se pronuncia como el "j" en inlgés, o mejor el segundo "g" in "garage" ¿es verdad?


----------



## alelifich

No, se pronuncia igual que la "y" o ye". El segundo garage también podría ser. Pero tanto para la "y" como para  la "ll", acordate es que como "show", sólo que un poco más suave, no tan arrastrada, no tan fuerte. La "y" y la "ll" se pronuncian de la misma forma.En varias provincias a esas letras las pronuncian que en los demás países como "ie".


----------



## Fernita

Hola!!
Sí, es correcto. En Buenos Aires y en algunas provincias, pronunciamos la 'll' muy parecido a la segunda 'g' de garage.

Fernita


----------



## Gitanogana

Ah, gracias, por un momento ahí yo estaba confuso, pero ya entiendo, en el pasado me fijé en que el "ye" estaba pronunciado diferente que en otras paises y ahora veo por que.


----------



## Fernita

Gitanogana: 

También te comento que en Argentina no pronunciamos la 'd' final.
Ejemplo: 'libertad' se pronuncia /libertá/ y lo mismo pasa con facultad, edad, bondad, etc.

Otra pronunciación típica ( no sé si pasa en otros países de habla castellana) es la no pronunciación de las 's' cuando es seguida de una consonante. En vez de sonar como 's', suena parecido a 'h' como en 'Hi' pero mucho más suave.
Ejemplo: buscar /buhcar/  mosca /mohca/ casco /cahco/  bestia /behtia/

Saludos,
Fernita.


----------



## Gitanogana

Gracias, he recogido un gran cantidad de conocimiento sobre el modo de hablar en los países latinoamericanos. También veo que cambio de "junior member" a "member", ¿Por qué ocurrió eso, y cuándo cambia a "Senior member"


----------



## Fernita

Gitanogana said:
			
		

> Gracias, he recogido un gran cantidad de conocimiento sobre el modo de hablar en los países latinoamericanos. También veo que cambio de "junior member" a "member", ¿Por qué ocurrió eso, y cuándo cambia a "Senior member"


 
El cambio va de acuerdo con la cantidad de posts que haces.
Cuando llegues a 100 serás Senior member.


----------



## ieracub

Julián Martínez said:
			
		

> Creo que también te sería útil saber que en la mitad sur de España y en muchos lugares de la América hispana para hacer el plural de las palabras se suprime la* "S"* final y se abre la vocal.





			
				alelifich said:
			
		

> En chile te aclaro que en los plurales la s "no existe", porque nunca la pronuncian. Todavía no vi un solo chileno que pronuncie las "s" de los plurales.


 Hola:

No es exacto decir que la *s* no se pronuncia. Se pronuncia como una j extremadamente suave, una simple exhalación de aire, como la h del Inglés. El fenómeno se conoce como _aspiración de la s _(si la s no se pronuciara, se diría, por ejemplo, _elisión de la s_).

Es probable que los extranjeros que no conocen el fenómeno no puedan distinguir entre: /La casa/ y /Lah casah/_, _pero para nosotros, los chilenos, la pronunciación de ambas frases es perfectamente distinguible.

No solo ocurre con la s final de los plurales, sino con TODAS las silabas que terminan en s:

/¿Cómo ehtá, Uhté?/ ¿Cómo está, Usted?

Por último, como dice alelifich, no hay un solo chileno que pronunce las s finales (salvo algunos que por razones profesionales han tenido que acostumbrarse a hacerlo), pero el fenómeno, como dice Julián se extiende, en mayor o menor medida, en toda América y el sur de España.

Saludos.


----------



## coquita

En Argentina, las personas consideradas “chetas” (“Posh”)  no pronuncian la “y” como “sh” suave, sino algo parecido al sonido /*d**ʒ*/ en “*g*enerally”.
 
O sea que según la región y el status social, puedes escuchar que digan “*Yo*” de estas formas:
*sho*
*io*
*/d**ʒ**o/*
* *
Saludos


----------



## Fernita

coquita said:
			
		

> En Argentina, las personas consideradas “chetas” (“Posh”) no pronuncian la “y” como “sh” suave, sino algo parecido al sonido /*d**ʒ*/ en “*g*enerally”.
> 
> O sea que según la región y el status social, puedes escuchar que digan “*Yo*” de estas formas:
> *sho*
> *io*
> */d**ʒ**o/*
> 
> Saludos


 
Exacto, Coquita! Y lo mismo se puede aplicar a la pronunciación de la *'ll',* según la región y el status social.


Saludos,
Ferninta


----------



## San

ieracub said:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> No es exacto decir que la *s* no se pronuncia. Se pronuncia como una j extremadamente suave, una simple exhalación de aire, como la h del Inglés. El fenómeno se conoce como _aspiración de la s _(si la s no se pronuciara, se diría, por ejemplo, _elisión de la s_).
> 
> Es probable que los extranjeros que no conocen el fenómeno no puedan distinguir entre: /La casa/ y /Lah casah/_, _pero para nosotros, los chilenos, la pronunciación de ambas frases es perfectamente distinguible.
> 
> No solo ocurre con la s final de los plurales, sino con TODAS las silabas que terminan en s:
> 
> /¿Cómo ehtá, Uhté?/ ¿Cómo está, Usted?
> 
> Por último, como dice alelifich, no hay un solo chileno que pronunce las s finales (salvo algunos que por razones profesionales han tenido que acostumbrarse a hacerlo), pero el fenómeno, como dice Julián se extiende, en mayor o menor medida, en toda América y el sur de España.
> 
> Saludos.


Que curioso, yo habría jurado que en Hispanoamérica, al contrario que en Andalucía, se pronuncian las eses finales de sílaba. No es que haya prestado nunca mucha atención, pero por ejemplo siempre me ha sorprendido la pronunciación de la palabra "voz" como "vos", algo que nunca he oído en España, sólo "voz" o "voh"

Yo creo que el rasgo distintivo sería el aspirarlas absolutamente todas, como es común en muchos hispanohablantes andaluces y extremeños y en Chile según comentas. Porque aspirar algunas lo hacen hasta en Madrid, que por cierto, no sé si es mi oído o cada vez lo hacen más.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

San said:
			
		

> Porque aspirar algunas lo hacen hasta en Madrid, que por cierto, no sé si es mi oído o cada vez lo hacen más.


Sí, la plaga se extiende. No es tu oído, es el nuestro que no está fino.


----------



## ieracub

San said:
			
		

> Que curioso, yo habría jurado que en Hispanoamérica, al contrario que en Andalucía, se pronuncian las eses finales de sílaba. No es que haya prestado nunca mucha atención, pero por ejemplo siempre me ha sorprendido la pronunciación de la palabra "voz" como "vos", algo que nunca he oído en España, sólo "voz" o "voh"


Hola San,

La gran diversidad lingüística que existe en España también la puedes encontrar en América, de forma que no simpre es posible, si de pronunciaciones estamos hablando, de considerar a Hispanoamérica como un sólo gran cuerpo. Respecto de la pronunciación de la s, puedes encontrar desde la forma canónica hasta la pérdida total, pasando por formas aspiradas o silbadas. Por lo que, en mi humilde opinión, no creo que podamos hablar de un rasgo distintivo en este caso específico, como sí lo podríamos hacer con el conocidísimo seseo americano.

Saludos.


----------



## alelifich

ieracub said:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> No es exacto decir que la *s* no se pronuncia. Se pronuncia como una j extremadamente suave, una simple exhalación de aire, como la h del Inglés.


 Mirá la "S" no se escucha y no conozco a nadie que diga que los chilenos sí pronuncian la s. Ese fenómeno como vos lo llamás, es imperceptible y está bueno que los que estudian español lo sepan. La "S" no es escucha, si no se escucha es porque no la pronuncian. Lo lamento si no te gusta pero es así.
Nosotros nos podemos dar cuenta porque escuchamos toda la frase, si no nos damos cuenta. Y los que estudian es bueno que lo psean.


----------



## San

alelifich said:
			
		

> Mirá la "S" no se escucha y no conozco a nadie que diga que los chilenos sí pronuncian la s. Ese fenómeno como vos lo llamás, es imperceptible y está bueno que los que estudian español lo sepan. La "S" no es escucha, si no se escucha es porque no la pronuncian. Lo lamento si no te gusta pero es así.
> Nosotros nos podemos dar cuenta porque escuchamos toda la frase, si no nos damos cuenta. Y los que estudian es bueno que lo psean.



alelifich, al menos en España te aseguro que la aspiración de las eses no es imperceptible. De hecho es como si tuviéramos 10 vocales en lugar de cinco, cada vocal tiene su equivalente más abierta o aspirada. Por ejemplo /la mosca/ y /lah mohcah/, las tres vocales son distintas en cada caso. Supongo que es cuestión de acostumbrarse a oírlo, pero me parece muy extraño que un nativo no lo note.


----------



## ieracub

alelifich said:
			
		

> Mirá la "S" no se escucha y no conozco a nadie que diga que los chilenos sí pronuncian la s. Ese fenómeno como vos lo llamás, es imperceptible y está bueno que los que estudian español lo sepan. La "S" no es escucha, si no se escucha es porque no la pronuncian. Lo lamento si no te gusta pero es así.
> Nosotros nos podemos dar cuenta porque escuchamos toda la frase, si no nos damos cuenta. Y los que estudian es bueno que lo psean.


 Ni me gusta ni me desagrada. No hay duda de que no se escucha la s, lo que se escucha es una variación de la misma, una aspiración, por eso creo que no es lo mismo decir que no se pronuncia que decir que se pronuncia de manera diferente y que modifica, como dice San, la vocal que la precede. 

Saludos.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Hola a todos,
Si he notado que en otros países en lugar de "s" se pronuncia una aspiración, aquí en México, salvo en varias regiones de Veracruz, Tabasco "En el Golfo de México" y Sinaloa "en el Pacífico", no se nos escapa pronunciar las eses. Aquí en el norte tenemos mas contacto con la gente proveniente de Sinaloa, y es muy curioso como hablan. Por ejemplo al hablar dicen Mahatlán en lugar de Mazatlán, Pueh en vez de Pues, etc. 
Inclusive a uno de los aspirantes a Presidente de la República se le ha caricaturizado mucho debido a que aspira los sonidos en lugar de pronunciar las eses.


----------



## alelifich

ieracub said:
			
		

> Ni me gusta ni me desagrada. No hay duda de que no se escucha la s, lo que se escucha es una variación de la misma, una aspiración, por eso creo que no es lo mismo decir que no se pronuncia que decir que se pronuncia de manera diferente y que modifica, como dice San, la vocal que la precede.
> 
> Saludos.


Pero no creo que un principiante se de cuenta de eso.


----------



## jmx

San said:
			
		

> Que curioso, yo habría jurado que en Hispanoamérica, al contrario que en Andalucía, se pronuncian las eses finales de sílaba. No es que haya prestado nunca mucha atención, pero por ejemplo siempre me ha sorprendido la pronunciación de la palabra "voz" como "vos", algo que nunca he oído en España, sólo "voz" o "voh"


Pero seguramente conoces a alquien que unas veces dice [bóθ] y otras [bóh] o [bó] para 'voz'. Pues lo mismo en Latinoamérica, unas veces dicen [bós] y otras [bóh] o [bó].



			
				San said:
			
		

> Porque aspirar algunas lo hacen hasta en Madrid, que por cierto, no sé si es mi oído o cada vez lo hacen más.


Ya lo he discutido en muchos hilos, pero en Madrid las eses y zetas se han aspirado siempre, no es ninguna novedad. Más al norte sí que es una novedad.


----------



## alelifich

Bueno en algunas provincias de Argentina, como en Córdoba, y en otras más, arrastran la s, y la la pronucian como una j suave, casi como una h en inglés.
En vez de decir "vas a ir" quedaría como vaja a ir.


----------



## felimtz

pues mira, soy de Chiapas Mexico y te paso un ejemplo de un lugar llamado Chiapa de Corzo: "y diay pue' meco, sos mero alocado, que'sque te paso en la morra que 'tas colocho, vení a toma tu pozol pa que agarres juicio chunco", traducido mas o menos seria: "hola ke tal, eres muy alocado, que es que te paso en la cabeza que tienes el cabello rizado, ven a tomer tu pozol (bebidad tipica) para que entres en cordura muchacho"


----------

